# Talk me out of buying an R8!



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been offered what I think is an exceptional deal on an R8. Basically, it's a very low mileage March 2008 car in light blue with matching side blades that's priced up at £57K. The car is a decent spec but it's the wrong colour apparently, so basically I've been offered the car for my TT TDi (2010 with 35,000 motorway miles) and £27,000, so either my TT is worth £30k as a trade-in or (more likely) they are taking about £7K off the R8. The car would be on a PCP with a high guaranteed future value after 2 years. And the repayment will be approximately £600 per month, plus the equity I have in the TT as a deposit (about £10,000). I have an A4 Avant diesel that I can use as my work car, so I reckon I could live with a big-engined petrol car for approximately 10,000 miles per year for 2 years. The salesman reckons I should clear £10K for my deposit on the next one at the end of the PCP.

I have to admit I'm VERY tempted but I'm not keen on the colour combo and frankly, I love my TT. I'm passing through Leeds tomorrow (where the car is) - anyone want to talk me out of it?


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Do it. You know you want to.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Don't buy it.


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

Buy it, but get the one you want not the one that is cheapest.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

you only live once wja, if you dont do it now you will probably never do it


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

if the colour is that bad just get it wrapped for your 2 years of ownership


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Is that Stephen Irelands? :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Colour on a car like that is massively important, but if you like it, do it.

Otherwise as suggested look around and see what other deals you can find.

Charlie


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

http://www.sytner.co.uk/audi/leeds/sear ... hl=-227900










The photos make the colour 'Jet Blue' look very flat, and the matching sideblade needs ditching - whether a contrasting paint, carbon effect or actual carbon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

If you get that colour with matching blades........... i will laugh as i think that is horrible!!!

If spending that sort of money, you need to be very happy and choose the colour that you prefer and looks good.

Im afraid that colour.... does NOT look good mate!!!

Paul


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I have to say - it's probably the dullest one I've seen.

The picture posted above makes it look very ordinary. But then, with the money you save, could it be turned into something a little more appealing?

I'm not sure how easy/expensive it is to swap out the side blades (or have them painted a different colour) but I'd certainly look at that as an option.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Get it, once you're inside you can't see the colour anyway.
You could get it wrapped if you really wanted too.

Then let me take it for a spin just to make sure everything's ok.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

OK,and while every one is at it please talk me out of having a threesome with Kelly Brook and Angelina Jolie. :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

oceans7 said:


> OK,and while every one is at it please talk me out of having a threesome with Kelly Brook and Angelina Jolie. :?


 :lol: :lol: I see what you are getting at :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

oceans7 said:


> OK,and while every one is at it please talk me out of having a threesome with Kelly Brook and Angelina Jolie. :?


OK....

Dont bother, you'd be dissapointed, i was :roll:

Paul


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

oceans7 said:


> OK,and while every one is at it please talk me out of having a threesome with Kelly Brook and Angelina Jolie. :?


Don't have a threesome with Kelly Brooks and Angelina Jolie.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > OK,and while every one is at it please talk me out of having a threesome with Kelly Brook and Angelina Jolie. :?
> ...


 sloppy seconds yeurgg!


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I've seen the car in the metal and it looks relatively good in the photos. I have to say that anyone who paid £86,000 for that new wanted their head looking at. I can see why they are throwing discounts and low rate finance at it.

Oh, and I didn't need to be talked out of the threesome. SWMBO just gave me that look....


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I reckon a colour like that would turn up lovely in real-life with a bit of black (e.g. carbon blades) contrasting it. Maybe some black wheels or something.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

If its a good deal to you then go for it and just get the sides (or the whole car) wrapped. Sorted.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dash said:


> I reckon a colour like that would turn up lovely in real-life with a bit of black (e.g. carbon blades) contrasting it. Maybe some black wheels or something.


It's not just the colour, the finish itself was dull. Maybe if I wet-sanded it, it might come up nice, but you know when something is just too cheap? When it's just too good to be true? That's how this felt.


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Wrong colour, hard to shift on, high mileage for price... There is much better out there for either 2k each way


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Wait another year or two for the V10's to come to a justifiable price point, you'll get bored of the V8 and as already mentioned not the best colour option.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I haven't driven an R8 unfortunately, but I have been a passenger in a V8 and I was extremely underwhelmed with the performance :-( it also felt rather skittish at the front end.

Charlie


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

wja96 said:


> I've been offered what I think is an exceptional deal on an R8. Basically, it's a very low mileage March 2008 car in light blue with matching side blades that's priced up at £57K. The car is a decent spec but it's the wrong colour apparently, so basically I've been offered the car for my TT TDi (2010 with 35,000 motorway miles) and £27,000, so either my TT is worth £30k as a trade-in or (more likely) they are taking about £7K off the R8. The car would be on a PCP with a high guaranteed future value after 2 years. And the repayment will be approximately £600 per month, plus the equity I have in the TT as a deposit (about £10,000). I have an A4 Avant diesel that I can use as my work car, so I reckon I could live with a big-engined petrol car for approximately 10,000 miles per year for 2 years. The salesman reckons I should clear £10K for my deposit on the next one at the end of the PCP.
> 
> I have to admit I'm VERY tempted but I'm not keen on the colour combo and frankly, I love my TT. I'm passing through Leeds tomorrow (where the car is) - anyone want to talk me out of it?


Sounds very very tempting  but I'm not sure I undersdtand your figures :? How does this work?

"The salesman reckons I should clear £10K for my deposit on the next one at the end of the PCP" I'm on a PCP the only monery you would get back as your nexty deposit is if the GFV they would give you is significantly lower than what it's actually worth at the end of the 2 year PCP deal?


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Deal does sound tempting but I wouldn't want an R8 in that colour...

however, you really need to ask a LOT of questions about PCP/hire purchase offered by Audi though. I was being offered various deals when buying the Q7 but after probing and pushing the calculator myself I find out its better off paying the balance in full...


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't believe none of you like the colour sure it would look much better with carbon blades but its certainly a lot more interesting than boring silver which many of the early R8's seem to be in


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Jul 3, 2011)

oceans7 said:


> sloppy seconds yeurgg!


could be worse... thought-provoking-thirds 

on a side note - R8's ....nooiiiiice! Altho my own car outrun one very easily which I dont think the owner were too happy with heh (the 599 owner wasn't too chuffed either lol!) but lush - get it!

oh and that 'flat' blue is lovely - the ones with the plastic up the side are nice too but i like the fact that one is slick


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

hope88 said:


> however, you really need to ask a LOT of questions about PCP/hire purchase offered by Audi though. I was being offered various deals when buying the Q7 but after probing and pushing the calculator myself I find out its better off paying the balance in full...


I think the idea of PCP is for when you don't have the capital to pay the balance in full.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

leenx said:


> Sounds very very tempting  but I'm not sure I undersdtand your figures :? How does this work?
> 
> "The salesman reckons I should clear £10K for my deposit on the next one at the end of the PCP" I'm on a PCP the only monery you would get back as your nexty deposit is if the GFV they would give you is significantly lower than what it's actually worth at the end of the 2 year PCP deal?


I really don't understand why people have so much trouble with financial products.

On a PCP you can set the GFV anywhere up to what the finance provider actually thinks it will be worth. Normally, they set the value slightly low so you have the minimum deposit on the next one, so if they actually think the car will be worth £7000 and they want you to have £3000 deposit they will set the GFV at £4000. Then, when you trade the car in, they give you £7000 which is what they always planned and you go away dancing because your car was worth so much as a trade-in.

In this case the dealer reckons the car will be worth £35,000 in 2 years and the GFV is to be set at £25,000, hence I should clear £10,000 to be the deposit on the next one. Had I liked the car, it would have been a great deal, but I didn't.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

hope88 said:


> Deal does sound tempting but I wouldn't want an R8 in that colour...
> 
> however, you really need to ask a LOT of questions about PCP/hire purchase offered by Audi though. I was being offered various deals when buying the Q7 but after probing and pushing the calculator myself I find out its better off paying the balance in full...


PCPs are all about budgeting. It's fixed cost motoring really. If you have your car as a tool for your business then you probably don't want to lay out the full cost up front. There is a cost to finance, yes, however for most people it is an acceptable cost.

There are positives and negatives to almost everything. If you buy the car outright from your own liquid funds then you have tied up all that capital in a depreciating asset, which is often not a good idea.

PCP offers legal ownership, a guaranteed future value for the asset and fixed monthly payments. It offers lower repayments than hire purchase because you only pay back the capital on Depreciation and the interest on the full amount borrowed and you're in the drivers seat just the same.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Charlie said:


> I haven't driven an R8 unfortunately, but I have been a passenger in a V8 and I was extremely underwhelmed with the performance :-( it also felt rather skittish at the front end.
> 
> Charlie


Really?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hark said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't driven an R8 unfortunately, but I have been a passenger in a V8 and I was extremely underwhelmed with the performance :-( it also felt rather skittish at the front end.
> ...


Yup 

Charlie


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I really don't understand why people have so much trouble with financial products.

On a PCP you can set the GFV anywhere up to what the finance provider actually thinks it will be worth. Normally, they set the value slightly low so you have the minimum deposit on the next one, so if they actually think the car will be worth £7000 and they want you to have £3000 deposit they will set the GFV at £4000. Then, when you trade the car in, they give you £7000 which is what they always planned and you go away dancing because your car was worth so much as a trade-in.

In this case the dealer reckons the car will be worth £35,000 in 2 years and the GFV is to be set at £25,000, hence I should clear £10,000 to be the deposit on the next one. Had I liked the car, it would have been a great deal, but I didn't.[/quote]

Sorry, I think you may of misunderstood me, I am fully aware of how PCP works, I have one in place for mine, I just thought the stealer was being incredibly optimistic with the figures.  
So are you still considering it? for the record I think it looks absolutely gorgeous in that colour with minimal cleaning compared to say a black one like mine!


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

On the subject of the 'right' colour....I have been looking at 07 models and was suprised to see White models seem to command a premium of 10k.

You can get other colours circa 55k but cheapest white one, same spec about 65k. I thought the white ones would be cheaper since there seemed to be an awful lot of them originally as it was the 'in' colour! :?

In my opinion, white is the best colour for an R8

Saj


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

wja96 said:


> hope88 said:
> 
> 
> > Deal does sound tempting but I wouldn't want an R8 in that colour...
> ...


Still dont get the mentallity of people with PCPs, you lease (sorry if thats not the correct term) for a fixed period of time, then at the end of that period you have an option to purchase that car. The finance company will have the deal structured so they are making lots of money from it, so i dont see how it can ever work in the customers fav. You don't see poor Audi dealers, so if they can lease a car to a customer and make money on it - you must be able to do it cheaper. You dont need to put all your cash into it, you could take a loan at 1% or what ever it is. sure the PCP rate is 7-9%

I dont think its a good or a bad way to pay for a car, its just another way. its an easy way to get into an expensive car without any outlay.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

phope said:


> http://www.sytner.co.uk/audi/leeds/search/audi-r8-coupe-leeds-audi-227900-2.aspx?st=Vehicle&vhl=-227900
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the colour is that bad (crappy photo too), but the same colour blade is a no-no. Audi actually discovered this doesn't work themselves which is why the blade appeared in the first place. It conceals the imbalanced look of the car pretty well. You just need to fiddle with colours to find a combo that works. But some decent quality images will help no end. :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just found this...

http://www.iamaudi.com/jet-blue-2010-r8 ... d-me-that/

Not sure a silver blade works either but it's better than same colour. What colour is the interior?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I think this works, although I'd lose the fairy lights... 8)










Cheers

rich


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

leenx said:


> So are you still considering it? for the record I think it looks absolutely gorgeous in that colour with minimal cleaning compared to say a black one like mine!


No, I decided that one wasn't for me, but I'm on the lookout for something mental. I keep looking at the Misano Red RS in Norwich Audi but I just can't quite bring myself to chop in the TDi for something normal people generally can't differentiate from the TDi, that's really only faster on paper, and not even that if you factor in all the fuel stops.

I'm at that point where you start to think "well, an R8 isn't really supercar enough, and a Gallardo isn't a lot more expensive if you're only running 6,000 miles per year in it". And then I come to my senses when I think what my accountant is going to say when I'm blowing £1800 per month on a car I only drive 20 times per year.

And then I have an appointment where i have to go to work in the Twin Squirrel and I just think cars are sooooo old news and I should just buy myself an ex-Fleet Air Arm Lynx


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wja96 said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> > So are you still considering it? for the record I think it looks absolutely gorgeous in that colour with minimal cleaning compared to say a black one like mine!
> ...


I wish my life decisions were so tough! :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > leenx said:
> ...


+1, although I don't like helicopters


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> +1, although I don't like helicopters


I'm going to take a flying leap here and assume you're not a pilot, or at least if you are a pilot, you fly fixed wing, in which case isn't that a bit like someone with no driving licence saying they don't like cars or someone with a car licence saying they don't like motorcycles?

Anyway, they are very different experiences. One is VERY controlled because the risk is enormous and the margin for error tiny and the other involves falling from several thousand feet spinning around very fast. And just don't get me started on flying at night!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Hark said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't driven an R8 unfortunately, but I have been a passenger in a V8 and I was extremely underwhelmed with the performance :-( it also felt rather skittish at the front end.
> ...


100% agree. Mate has a V8, I dont like. Straight line it dog slow too for teh money. His has a few goodies on it and a mates 400bhp evo came past it the other night :roll: :lol:


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bikerz said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie said:
> ...


It makes me laugh when people say the V8 is slow its still 0-60 in 4.6 secs and 187 mph top speed :roll: :roll: 
The Evo and R8 don't even compare in my book, Who wants a 400 bhp Evo? They look hideous and have cheap tacky interiors


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

andyTT180 said:


> The Evo and R8 don't even compare in my book, Who wants a 400 bhp Evo? They look hideous and have cheap tacky interiors


Owning EVOs myself I have to agree with that. Too many chavved up ones about now. Even the interior of the EVO X feels cheap. However, if properly tuned they are a bit of a beast though


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

andyTT180 said:


> It makes me laugh when people say the V8 is slow its still 0-60 in 4.6 secs and 187 mph top speed :roll: :roll:
> The Evo and R8 don't even compare in my book, Who wants a 400 bhp Evo? They look hideous and have cheap tacky interiors


+ 1

There is no comparison between the two when it comes to the 'pose' factor.

In real world terms, the V8 R8 is clearly fast enough.

Saj


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

This is the problem with just looking at performance. Of course it's possible to make an Evo (or a TT for that matter) quicker than an R8, but a car is a complete package, not just some numbers. I understand why people enjoy building fast cars, but there's no point pretending you've created a Ferrari just because it's faster than one.


----------

